
Open-sourced Parse now supports push notifications - jamesjyu
http://blog.parse.com/announcements/parse-server-push-notifications/
======
DanFeldman
This is by far the best shutdown of a service I've seen in recent memory.
(Though they're still getting a post on 'Our Incredible Journey'[0])

[0][http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

------
gramakri
This is really fantastic and looks like the parse team is delivering on the
promises ([https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-
server/issues/56](https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-server/issues/56))!

I am looking forward to seeing the dashboard now :-)

~~~
mentos
Yea I am really hoping they have approval to release the dashboard as its a
majority of the value of the Parse service.

~~~
drewgross
We do! I'm in the middle of adding the schemas API to parse-server, without
which the dashboard won't work.

------
philip1209
I wonder whether open-sourcing Parse tools could increase its use rather than
be used to shut it down.

~~~
sjdev
We have been having that discussion internally at the company I work for.
After the initial shock wore off and we started deciding what we would do with
the projects currently on Parse, we realized that this could very well be a
good thing. Before this, we were not able to use Parse for larger clients or
clients with specific database hosting needs, but that may no longer be an
issue. I'm excited to see what the future holds for Open Source Parse.

~~~
delphinius81
We spent a few days investigating alternatives and then decided to just wait
and see what happens over the next few months. We want to switch to DynamoDB
instead of MongoDB due to cheaper hosting costs through AWS for the amount of
data we use. There's already someone working on cleaning up the DB code to
allow for switching DB providers.

~~~
pritambarhate
In my study of Dynamo DB I found that it might actually be more expensive than
managed Mongo DB. But I didn't get a chance to test this out because of lack
of budget as we decided to build against Mongo DB rather than build for both
and check which one is more expensive.

The problem with Dynamo DB is that one needs to provision the read and write
capacity in advance, which means that one needs to over provision in order to
be sure. Also even for things like exporting database which requires lots of
reads in short time, one needs to provision the read capacity. This can make
the back ups very expensive. However I am basing this from my study of their
docs as we were building our application. (A chat server).

It will be good if somebody can share their actual experience about Dynamo DB
especially from the perspective of cost. Yes, almost unlimited scalability is
very attractive, but I found that I had to think about data access patterns a
lot to ensure that we will stay in acceptable read write quota for Dynamo DB.
This was causing a lot of delay in our MVP. So we decided to go with Mongo DB
which we knew we could scale fairly beyond our MVP and may be rewrite the data
access layer later on if we achieve a mass that requires a switch to something
like Dynamo Db or manual sharding.

------
draw_down
Smart quotes in code that's meant to be copy-pasted. That's a paddlin'.

~~~
jamesjyu
Fixed! Stupid Wordpress with their smart quotes converter.

------
leesalminen
Is the idea that you're already using Parse in your mobile application? Or can
this be used as a standalone tool to enable push notifications in existing,
non Parse apps?

I found it fairly trivial to do push notifications with Node and pre existing
libraries.

~~~
gfosco
There are many apps using Parse only for Push, so it's good for both... But,
you've already got that solved (in a similar fashion, this is using node
modules.)

------
Dowwie
I'm confused. Can someone please point me to material that explains when to
use a parse-like solution?

------
yefim
Very quick turnaround. Glad the devs are serious about keeping Parse open and
available.

------
hayksaakian
This is the main use I had for parse, so I will certainly be checking it out

------
lilcarlyung
Parse going open source is all good... But is it only me that considered one
of the best things with Parse being their very generous free tier?

~~~
bowmessage
Probably not, seeing as they had to close their doors.

------
eggie5
was waiting for this!

------
bijbij
I had written a project which is based on parse. I can not afford to change it
by now. I am so disappointed by startup services that close up suddenly.

~~~
lacker
Hey, I'm sorry to hear that. I know it's really frustrating when you rely on a
service that closes down. I'm curious - can you not afford to change it
because it's too much work, or can you not afford to change it because the
alternatives are too expensive? Maybe there is a way forward that is not as
bothersome as you expect.

~~~
schwarrrtz
I'm involved in a project that uses Parse, and by this point the client SDKs
are so thoroughly embedded into our codebase that changing to another backend
system would indeed be a fair bit of work. Apparently modular design is a
thing.

Fortunately, Parse has provided us with more advanced warning and open-source
support that I could ever have expected. This is consistent with my experience
using the service; you probably don't remember, but you personally responded
to a tweet I sent regarding an outage, and followed up to make sure that the
issue was resolved for me.

Many thanks to you and your team for all your hard work.

~~~
lacker
Well the nice thing with this migration is that you don't have to rip out the
client SDKs. After migrating the backend to the open source stuff, you just
have to change the serverURL and you can point the same mobile app to the new
backend.

Thanks for your kind words ;-)

~~~
schwarrrtz
Yup! And hosting the Node server on Heroku/MongoLab should be a reasonable
solution, especially if the open source community takes this and runs with it.

